# Searching plants by water parameter, etc??



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I’m looking for a good place to find plants in relation with water parameter.
lighting etc.

Where to look?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Have you tried our PlantFinder?:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php

or click on the left most link in the yellow menu bar...


----------

